# ICD-9 code help



## skeeley (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a provider that has diagnosed secondary/reactive thrombocytosis.  He understands that there is only one code for thrombocytosis and he does not agree with it.  I understand his point that it is not essential or primary but there is not a code for secondary or reactive thrombocytosis.  He is stating that his medical journals all state to use 289.9 and I have even attached a link that is stating to use that code as well.  If I document on his spreadsheet that "provider states to use this code" am I covered in event of an audit?  If all journals are stating to use this code why have we not included it in ICD-10 draft?  Is there anyone out there that can help with this?  Thanks! 

ICD-10 & ICD-9 codes | HemOnc.org - A Hematology Oncology Wiki


----------

